# 1963 CCM Sabre, like new!



## Brian R. (Aug 28, 2017)

When I first saw this bike, my first thought is that I wasn't interested in buying it as it was outside of my collecting focus. All my bikes are coaster-brake bikes, as I like their simple, elegant look, without a mess of cables going every which way. I prefer 28" wood rim bikes, but have a few post-war, Canadian-made, 28" and 26" balloon bikes. But then the image of this bike had stuck in my brain, and it started to grow on me. It was still available, so I grabbed it. Original everything, including the tires. Yesterday I found the instruction manuals for the light and the 3-speed hub tucked into a match box in the touring bag. It rides beautifully, and everything works, front and rear light, speedometer, S-A hub. I love the colour scheme, and it's the only white, pre-1980s CCM I've ever seen. I haven't even cleaned up the chrome yet, this is the way it came. Photos:


----------



## partsguy (Aug 30, 2017)

The speedometer and light combo is wicked cool!!


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 2, 2017)

That's cool!


----------



## Scribble (Sep 14, 2017)

Beautiful Bike


----------



## BrentP (Sep 17, 2017)

That's a beauty!


----------



## magerroadie (Aug 31, 2019)

I owned the identical bike in Kitchener Ontario.  It was given to me by my confirmation sponsor.  Nice to see one in such great shape.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 5, 2019)

this is probably the best looking bike i've seen in a long time!


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 5, 2019)

Thats a sweet one eh?


----------

